# ??? (",)



## paphioboy (Dec 22, 2006)

I'd like to know... for certain types of 'foliage orchids' that are mainly grown for their leaves, (like the jewel orchids, ludisia, macodes etc...), can a plant that is not flowering be entered for a competition?  thanks..!:wink:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 22, 2006)

Good question, but what are the judges going to judge, good culture? Not w/out flowers.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Dec 22, 2006)

Hoosier Orchids one year did a complete 25 sq ft exhibit at a Illinois Orchid Soc show where not one of the orchids was in bloom. All had beautiful foliage, and textures. The exhibit I believe won a show trophy and several ribbons. So yes, orchids may be displayed for their foliage, without flowers. Most show schedules have a category that this can be squeezed into. Obviously no AOS flower quality awards can be granted to plant not in bloom, but JC and CHM can be written on foliage merits. So thre are AOS awards available for foliage. 
Hoosier's display included several jewel orchids, Paphs malipoense, armeniacum & other parvi's (none in bloom) Sobralia, Lycaste, Stenorrychos, Maxilaria and many other intersting foliage genera. It was very interesting.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 22, 2006)

Leo Schordje said:


> Hoosier Orchids one year did a complete 25 sq ft exhibit at a Illinois Orchid Soc show where not one of the orchids was in bloom. All had beautiful foliage, and textures. The exhibit I believe won a show trophy and several ribbons. So yes, orchids may be displayed for their foliage, without flowers. Most show schedules have a category that this can be squeezed into. Obviously no AOS flower quality awards can be granted to plant not in bloom, but JC and CHM can be written on foliage merits. So thre are AOS awards available for foliage.
> Hoosier's display included several jewel orchids, Paphs malipoense, armeniacum & other parvi's (none in bloom) Sobralia, Lycaste, Stenorrychos, Maxilaria and many other intersting foliage genera. It was very interesting.


I remember seeing that display. It was spectacular.


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 23, 2006)

oh, i see...thanks!! =)


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 23, 2006)

I think he may have won ribbons for the display, but I can't remember if there were any on the plants themselves. Do you recall, Leo?


----------



## tim (Jan 4, 2007)

*AOS and unflowered plants*

As per AOS rules, plants awarded a CBR or CHM (the awards typically given for foliage plants) must have flowers. Unflowered plants may only receive a JC (see Stenosarcos Vanguard 'Fireball' JC/AOS). The reasoning behind this is that CHM and CBR descriptions are the AOS equivalent of a "type" description and set the precendent for the species for years to come; this precendent must include flowers, so that the species could in the future have a rubric with which to compare for flower awards. Occasionally, plants exhibited for foliage win JCs, which are then changed to CHMs upon re-exhibition with flowers. Another major difference is in how JCs and CHMs are voted upon - a JC takes 75% of judges giving a "yes" vote for the plant to get the award, which has no point value, while a CHM is a typical point-scored award, with higher points being awarded to species of high "horticultural merit" (the "HM" part of the CHM) like Phrag. kovachii, awarded a 94 (? I think) point CHM on its first exhibition.

This is all much more complex for hybrids, for which CHMs and CBRs may not be awarded.

Hope this helps....for more info refer to the AOS handbook on judging and exhibition, probably available from your local society's library.

-Tim


----------

